# MP2 Files



## Kenny (8. Mai 2002)

hi, hab zufällig ne 110 min. audio datei gesaugt,
nun meine problem, und zwar würde ich diese gerne schneiden auf jeweils 55 min, um sie auf cd brennen zu können, hab aber nur mp3 editoren, ausserdem erkennt win on cd die mp2 nicht wenn ich audio brennen will, kann ich die mp2 in mp3 umwandeln?


----------



## goela (9. Mai 2002)

So spontan kommt mir da nur ein Videoschnittprogramm wie MediaStudio oder Premiere in den Sinn. Theoretisch!
Dort könntest Du dein MP2-Audio in einfügen, bei 55min trennen und dann die anderen 55min löschen. Dann das ganze nur mit Audio wieder erstellen lassen.

Aber vielleicht geht's auch mit mit TMPEG? Dort hat es unter tools die Möglichkeit MPEG2 und MPEG1 Dateien zu splitten. Ob nur mit Audio geht weiss ich nicht!

Möglicherweise hat jemand anders ne bessere Idee?


----------

